# Greyhound



## Shelly Hendry (Oct 16, 2016)

Anybody know what this is worth?


----------



## Shelly Hendry (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a picture of the name plate


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 16, 2016)

Wrong section


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep shoulda posted in the middleweight section and not much. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting @Shelly Hendry
It's a neat looking old bike, I'd guess Austrian or thereabouts, late 1950s-1960s maybe?
Not much value, but kinda cool nonetheless, and not something you see everyday.


----------

